# doctors sole purpose



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Fast approaching is the point where doctors sole purpose will be dealing with the side effects of medication they have prescribed.
It was suggested on another forum that all one need do is maintain diversity to stay healthy.
This was my response
Eating diversely is just a part of the key.More is understanding that our cravings represent deficiencies in our diets. In most cases we don't crave what is best for us. Everyone has their very own personalized nutrient issues be it genetic and or environment. Merely eating diversely in most cases will not give the body what it needs to deal with those issues. In my experience different cravings in most cases very specific needs. For instance craving breads pastas and such, to me means a shortage of B-complex. A craving for fried food reflects the need for the Essential fatty Acids. The craving for meat is the need for protein. For milk and cheese the body needs protein as well as the EFA's The problem is when we respond-react the these cravings we don't choose what our bodies need. This does not satisfy the bodies need and we crave more of what does little good and more likely harm. So yes by all means do the diversity but look to understand what your nutritional needs truly are. Some say well, it is in your genes. True but what you also inherit is the diet that maintained the imbalance. Look to your family medical history honestly in it you will find the clues on what you need to do with your diet. That and paying attention to whats happening to your body right now. Things like how's you energy, how well do you sleep, having pain, are you happy, sad.... Pay attention, it's all there. Your body is not short on drugs like the doctor's would like you to believe. It needs nutrients and not things that harm it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I find that in the wintertime I crave milk more than in summer. I attributed it to not getting enough D from the sunshine I'm accustomed to working in. I can also tell when my body needs salt. Guess it's something you notice if you take a moment to listen to what your body is trying to tell you.

So what vitamin or nutrient would I be missing when my body starts craving chocolate?


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

alergyfree - Thank you for the reminder to really listen to what my body is saying. Normally I crave greens from time to time and never sweets as a rule (though I do like my honey). 

I've been away from home for the past few weeks, and well - when in Rome


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have always tried to eat well, you know the triangle or is it the circle now, don't know, don't care! 

At about age 18 I stop liking milk products, like Ice Cream, Cheese, raw milk, I eat them, but I don't crave them.

My wife of thirty years has been pushing me to eat more cereals, and fruits, because I don't crave them I don't eat them. I make her happy and eat them.

I have a medical condition that requires regular trips to the doctor for blood work and my wife comes with me (she says that I never tell her what the doctor is telling to me). 

The doctor has been changing my diet to meat, fish, and vegetables, and said to stay away from fruits and cereals. My wife's mouth dropped open when she heard that. I have been craving the same food that the doctor wants me to eat all my life.

Another strange craving of mine is onions and cabbage, I can eat them raw and for every meal. After a little research I found that these are really good for my condition.

My cravings have always been right on.


alergyfree - thanks for posting this, it's makes me think.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> So what vitamin or nutrient would I be missing when my body starts craving chocolate?


Happiness? :dunno:

Chocolate really does have a ton of good stuff in it though, that's why I eat it


----------



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Happiness? :dunno:
> 
> Chocolate really does have a ton of good stuff in it though, that's why I eat it


THe message is protein and EFA's also I understand it has compounds that mimic the feeling we get when we are feeling loved....
So there you go


----------

